# LaMere Diode Carbon AllMtn Shimano E8000 Motor E-Bike at 43lbs



## jplamere1 (Nov 12, 2009)

We're proud to announce our new Diode which is one of the only Shimano E8000 motor AllMtn electric bikes in the USA, with full carbon 27.5+ frame and a total weight of just 43lbs! The bike is as maneuverable as a normal bike on the trails but of course way faster on XC and uphill sections, and is finally what you want from an eBike experience. Shimano motor is unrivaled in power and weight and features near instant engagement just like the Onyx hubs, so no annoying lash like the cranksets in all other eBikes. World's best Ohlins front fork, along with the new Fox trunnion mount rear shock, carbon 50mm tubeless rims with 3" tires, and carbon cockpit make this the most fun we have ever had doing any kind of biking. Catching air on XC sections, flying on uphills, bursting out of corners with a slight wheelie, this bike will improve your riding ability big time and is definitely the most fun you can have on a bicycle!


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

All the bicycle parts can be replaced or upgraded, but we are stuck with the OEM battery: so how big is yours and how much for a spare?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

$9500 bucks. Ouch, nice bike but for that money I’d go with the Pivot shuttle.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Flying uphills? At a danger to other trail users? Hmmm. What I want out an e bike experience? Commute. This e bike is a class one, 250 watts?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes, flying uphills is a little carried away!


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Gutch said:


> Yes, flying uphills is a little carried away!


I thought only the Bulls ebikes in the color red gave you wings? Red Bulls?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Not true, every 250w ebike allows you to fly up hills effortlessly. Hell, I gotta scrub the jumps backwards and if I go too fast uphill I might roost somebody...


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Your website is useless. $9500 for a bike that you don't even list the build spec on.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

Gutch said:


> $9500 bucks. Ouch, nice bike but for that money I'd go with the Pivot shuttle.


 Or you could buy two of the new Bikes Direct eMTBs and buy a used pickup with the leftover cash.......

It's the same motor and probably the same battery for $3500, just a few kilos heavier.


----------



## jplamere1 (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes 250 watts, "flying" on the uphills might be a little overblown.....


----------



## jplamere1 (Nov 12, 2009)

mtnbikej said:


> Your website is useless. $9500 for a bike that you don't even list the build spec on.


Here's the build spec below....we don't have it on the website yet we've been too busy building bikes and riding them but we will get that all up there soon....

LaMere Carbon Diode AllMtn eBike with Shimano Motor and Di2, Onyx Hubs, Ohlins Fork	Grams
Frame	Diode Frame with shimano steps motor mount. 185x55 trunnion with 22.0x10	2910
Fork	Ohlins fork FG3615 1512 AM RXF36 Fork 150mm 3xAir/TTX	2070
Headset	Compression plug style headset for carbon steerer tubes. Use IS42 top, and IS52 bottom, 45 degree. We can upgrade you to a nicer FSA for $25 more or a Cane Creek for $60 more.	200
Rear Shock	Fox Float DPS Trunnion Mount for Diode eBike, size 185x55 with 20x10 mounting hardware for bottom.	390
Wheelset	50mm width carbon LaMere tubeless ready rims with Onyx hubs	2200
Rear Thru-Axle	Shimano AX75 12x142mm Thru-axle Q/R Unit, 2nd version for LaMere Mtn bike frames. QBP #HU8550 100
Shifter Rear Right	SW-M8050-R, XT DI2, RIGHT ISWM8050R UPC: 689228847316	65
Cassette	Shimano 11spd XT Cassette, Available in 11-40 or 11-42 (439 actual 11-42)	439
Chain	Shimano XT BICYCLE CHAIN, CN-HG700-11,11-speed, RD/MTB Compatible	260
Rear Derailleur	RD-M8050-GS, XT DI2 IRDM8050GS UPC: 689228847323	290
Battery	"Battery, BT-E8010, For Steps, 504Wh, Position Frame Down Tube, Black, for EU/USA/CANADA Market, Ind Pack 
IBTE8010 UPC: 689228438484"	2615
Motor/ Drive Unit	"Drive Unit, DU-E8000, Mid Ship Position for 20mph, W/O Cover (SM-DUE80), W/O Speed Sensor and Magnet for Speed Sensor, W /TL-EW02, Ind Pack
IDUE8000M UPC: 689228701731"	2895
Chainring/ Spider	"Chainring for FC-E8050/E8000, SM-CRE80-B, 34T, W/O CG, For Chain Line 53MM, IND.PACK 
ISMCRE80BA4X UPC: 689228307179"	169
Chain Guide	Front Chain Device, SM-CDE80, Drive Unit Mount with Plate, Ind Pack, ISMCDE80 UPC: 689228515895	73
Power Assist Lever	"Left hand power mode assist level switch. SW-E8000-L, LEFT FOR ASSIST, CLAMP BAND TYPE, W/O ELECTRIC WIRE, IND.PACK 
ISWE8000L UPC: 689228856004"	93
Display	"System Information Display/ Junction-A, SC-MT800, E-Tube Port X3, Charging Port X1(FOR BT-DN110),Clamp Band Diameter 31.8MM, W/ADD 35MM Clamp Band, Ind. Pack 
ISCMT800 UPC: 689228386464"	30
Junction Box	Internal Junction box for Ultegra Di2, ISMJC41, EW-SD50, SM-JC41 including all eTubes.	27
Battery Charger	Battery Charger SM-BCR2, FORSM-BTR2 Including Charging ISMBCR2 UPC: 689228725621	
Shimano XTR Trail	"Set of Shimano XTR M9020 brakes
The new XTR Trail M9020 lever sports an all-new ergonomic design and is equipped with Servo-Wave, allowing riders to precisely control 25 percent more power with highly-adjustable and responsive one-finger braking.
125% Power rating (compared to non-Servo-Wave brake systems). Short-stroke Servo-Wave mechanism for quick engagement with tool-free lever reach-adjust. Free Stroke adjustment to dial in pad bite point. Newly redesigned lever for better ergonomics. Hinge-clamp mounting bracket. High-power hose for uncompromising performance. Combine with I-spec II bracket to directly mount a shifter, reducing handlebar clutter. Metal pad compound with cooling-finned backing plate (standard). The forged M9020 caliper delivers a balance of light weight and power that resists performance-sapping heat better than ever before thanks to an industry-first full-ceramic piston and optional Ice Technology cooling-finned brake pads.
"	525
Brake Rotors Set	XTR RT-99 Ice tech Freeza	300
Handlebars	LaMere carbon bars, 31.8mmx820mm width cut to any length, low rise, riser, or flat with sweep.	150
Stem	Koryak 80mm	200
Seatpost RF Next SL	RaceFace NextSL Carbon Seatpost 31.6 diameter 400mm length. Hunter head design with simple 2 bolt fasten system with angled bolts for easy adjustment. Wider bottom cradle supports all saddle rail types. Narrow upper cradle increases the amount of forward/back saddle adjustment. Tilt Adjustment 6° up 12° down with Zero offset. The highly tested & engineered unidirectional carbon tube offers outstanding fatigue & impact strength for a lightweight XC post.	240
Seatpost Collar Clamp	Alloy seatpost collar 34.9mm OD for use on a 31.6mm seatpost. Black 1 bolt. 18
Saddle	Selle Italia Nepal Ti-316 Black Large mtn bike enduro saddle	276
Grips	Ergon	150
Schwalbe Rocket Ron 27.5 x 3.0 SS	Schwalbe Rocket Ron Tubeless Easy SnakeSkin Tire, 27.5 x 3.0 Folding Bead Black with PaceStar Compound	750
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 27.5 x 3.0 SS	Schwalbe Nobby Nic Tubeless Easy SnakeSkin Tire, 27.5 x 3.0 Folding Bead Black with TrailStar Compound	850
Rim Tape & Tubeless Valves	Tubeless tape and and WTB alloy valves, choose black, red, or blue color	50
Tubeless Fluid	Stan's Fluid for both wheels	200
Ferules, Spacers, etc...	Ferules, cable stops, spacers, etc....	50
Assembly & Packaging	Professional assembly of your new bike at our HQ in Minneapolis by our super mechanics who build our bikes all day every day and know all the tricks to making a perfect silent build.... we highly recommend having us build your bike, even if you are a good mechanic or have one locally.	
Shipping	We can ship your bike anywhere in the world. Costs vary of course, but typically figure $140 for USA shipping via UPS or FedEx, and $220 for International shipping via US Postal Service. We professionally pack your bike and rarely incur any damages, but if you would like to add insurance we can do that for whatever amount you like.	0
Estimated Bike Weight in Grams	18585
Estimated Bike Weight in Pounds	40.97
Actual Bike Weight in Pounds	43.14
Price	$9,500


----------



## jplamere1 (Nov 12, 2009)

I can tell you have not ridden a 250w ebike Gutch.


----------



## jplamere1 (Nov 12, 2009)

WoodlandHills said:


> All the bicycle parts can be replaced or upgraded, but we are stuck with the OEM battery: so how big is yours and how much for a spare?


250w battery, and we sell spares for $600 but less if you buy a spare with the bike.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

jplamere1 said:


> I can tell you have not ridden a 250w ebike Gutch.


Yeah, I've owned 3 Turbo Levo's. But glad you can tell. Why don't you do some reading on an ebike forum your advertising your bikes on? The Pivot shuttle would be my pick. Balsy build at $9500. I'm sorry, what's your name?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh yeah, forgot to tell you my brother owns a Surface 604, my other brother a Haibike xduro, my best friend also owns a Levo and I own 4 Speshy Turbo road bikes, I’ve been around a few, but honestly still prefer my normal mtb. (For now)


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

jplamere1 said:


> 250w battery, and we sell spares for $600 but less if you buy a spare with the bike.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't your battery 504w?


----------



## jplamere1 (Nov 12, 2009)

Gutch said:


> Yeah, I've owned 3 Turbo Levo's. But glad you can tell. Why don't you do some reading on an ebike forum your advertising your bikes on? The Pivot shuttle would be my pick. Balsy build at $9500. I'm sorry, what's your name?


Sorry to rile you up there Gutch, I just figured you have not actually been on an eBike as you were talking about roosting on the uphills in your post, which does not happen with 250w eBikes as you know, and talk like that gives eBikes a worse name than they already have. Now that I re-read your post I see that's not exactly what you're saying, not sure what you are saying but anyway this is JP owner of LaMere Cycles so yeah I'm biased on our bike over the Pivot Shuttle as ours is actually available in the USA now and is $3000 less, and you can carry an extra battery with you and swap it mid-ride. Plus ours comes with the Ohlins front fork, XT Di2, 50mm carbon rims and weighs just 42lbs. We sell direct so our price is a lot less, and you can customize it exactly how you want right down to the nipples.

Just curious why 3 Turbo Levo's, you just getting the new models or your friends are stealing them from you or what?


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Is there a frame/steps motor/shock only option? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jplamere1 (Nov 12, 2009)

PinoyMTBer said:


> Is there a frame/steps motor/shock only option?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes for sure but we have not set that pricing yet but will have that soon.....


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

jplamere1 said:


> Sorry to rile you up there Gutch, I just figured you have not actually been on an eBike as you were talking about roosting on the uphills in your post, which does not happen with 250w eBikes as you know, and talk like that gives eBikes a worse name than they already have. Now that I re-read your post I see that's not exactly what you're saying, not sure what you are saying but anyway this is JP owner of LaMere Cycles so yeah I'm biased on our bike over the Pivot Shuttle as ours is actually available in the USA now and is $3000 less, and you can carry an extra battery with you and swap it mid-ride. Plus ours comes with the Ohlins front fork, XT Di2, 50mm carbon rims and weighs just 42lbs. We sell direct so our price is a lot less, and you can customize it exactly how you want right down to the nipples.
> 
> Just curious why 3 Turbo Levo's, you just getting the new models or your friends are stealing them from you or what?


Yeah, I was being sarcastic about the roost comment. If you follow these threads here since I have almost since inception of "E bike" sub forum, you will notice the largest argument is closing speeds with ebikers going up and mtbrs coming down. If you jump in here and promote your bike the last thing people want to hear is how fast it goes uphill.
Keep in mind most posters here don't own Ebikes and may have only demoed one in the parking lot. So, bought my road turbo's in 2016. Bought my Turbo Levo Expert, first one, sold it cause didn't get ridden enough. Bought second one for the beach, lots of fun but sold it and put monies into a mtb. My buddy owns a Specialized shop and just scored a 17 comp like BN demo for under 2k.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

The Pivot shuttle is $9999 and will be available in the states anytime. It weighs 44lbs. Having owned a Pivot I can vouch for their suspension and geometry. They are a very well proven company and their DW link rocks. 
I’m not saying your bike isn’t nice, I just personally would buy the Pivot. Your bike is $499 less retail.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

jplamere1 said:


> Sorry to rile you up there Gutch, I just figured you have not actually been on an eBike as you were talking about roosting on the uphills in your post, which does not happen with 250w eBikes as you know, and talk like that gives eBikes a worse name than they already have. Now that I re-read your post I see that's not exactly what you're saying, not sure what you are saying but anyway this is JP owner of LaMere Cycles so yeah I'm biased on our bike over the Pivot Shuttle as ours is actually available in the USA now and is $3000 less, and you can carry an extra battery with you and swap it mid-ride. Plus ours comes with the Ohlins front fork, XT Di2, 50mm carbon rims and weighs just 42lbs. We sell direct so our price is a lot less, and you can customize it exactly how you want right down to the nipples.
> 
> Just curious why 3 Turbo Levo's, you just getting the new models or your friends are stealing them from you or what?


You need a piggyback shock and dropper post. With those two items alone, you're priced the same if not more than the Pivot shuttle.


----------

